# Still kickin'



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

Divorce final hearing on Wednesday. Not sure what to expect. Any advice? If it's like the temp hearing I will be relieved. "It" didn't have his own lawyer then and it was pretty amicable. My lawyer didn't get me the final to look over until today, gee thanks, and there are a lot of what I'm asking for missing not to mention it really looks like they took a standard order and just put in our names. Um, no. That won't work. Too bad I am not as important a client as their others. 

Kids are doing well. School and work for me are going fine. The house supposedly sold so I'll be able to get my own place soon.

"It"(vstbxh has been reduced to an it as he is barely recognizable as human to me) is still involved with his online hussy and hates me. He won't talk to me which is fine. If it isn't about the kids, when he has the kids or closing what's left of our joint stuff I don't have anything to say to him. I am done and so glad of it. My son tells me it gets mad at me so then gives me the silent treatment then gets more mad because I am unaware of said silent treatment or not responding at all anyway lol.

He said he didn't love me, to get a lawyer, to get a divorce. He said he didn't want to fight so now I did and I don't and that makes him mad. Go figure.

Anyway, I'm still here and awaiting freedom day and the karma bus. Any advice on what to expect would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

It sounds like you have done everything you need to do. While the karma bus doesn't always run on time, you certainly deserve congratulations on your upcoming freedom day!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

The karma bus will likely run clean over him within a year. Online woman??? That's just fantasyland. She probably looks like a mud puddle in person, and has no job.

Glad you're rid of him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok.
The deed is done.
We are no more.

What I thought would be
I will never see.

To new life I toast
To his slvt he can boast.

We are no more.

Totally lame but true. I am nothing. I am not sad, happy, mad or bothered. I am divorced. 
Maybe one day I will be able to look back and smile, or not.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

honeysuckle04 said:


> Ok.
> The deed is done.
> We are no more.
> 
> ...


Its a great feeling.. It took 20 months to finally see the judge.. and when i walked out, it was just like any other day.. Just i had a copy of the decree in my hands... I ended up going on vacation and had a great time... knowing i did not have to go back to THAT !!!


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

honeysuckle04 said:


> Ok.
> The deed is done.
> We are no more.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, even though you can't appreciate it right now.
But you are not "nothing"; you are a free woman!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Congratulations, @honeysuckle04 ! You will persevere! Of that, Sweetheart, I am totally sure!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

I agree, you did what you needed to do. I would not worry about your ex or the situation and just focus on your happiness and the kids. You did exactly what he asked you to do and if he is getting mad because of that then let him. He is probably only mad because he expected you to fight for him back and for him to leave the other woman, or maybe just to have a confrontation. The 180 is the best way to go. Now you know what kind of person he is. Good luck at the final hearing!


----------

